# Anyone know if Amazon Canopy Warranty is worth the money?



## auburntigers90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Found a great deal on Amazon for the MES 40" with window, first generation. I know some people have mentioned poor craftsmanship from smokers from Walmart/Sams (Im sure many others have had no problems), any such issues with Amazon? Is the 2 year canopy extended warranty worth purchasing for an extra $30 or so

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 19, 2015)

Didn't know they still made a 1st gen 40" w/window anymore. Got a link, I couldn't find it . Controller should be on the top at the back if it's a Gen 1.


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2015)

Its a MES 40 you would definitely be better getting the extended warranty


----------



## auburntigers90 (Jan 19, 2015)

Use the options to the right to select the top controller/window and 40". I got mine for $319 with prime 2 day shipping, best deal I was able to find.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 19, 2015)

When I got my MES 40 from Sam's years ago I did buy the extended warranty. Never needed it. Just last year the wires broke coming out the top probably from sitting in the AZ summer sun but Masterbuilt sent my new wires even tho it was way out of warranty.

For $30 it wouldn't hurt to have it.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

The warranty doesn't know if the smoker came from Amazon or from Wal Mart.I'd spent the money on meat if it was me.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 19, 2015)

As a rule of thumb I never buy warranties. With my luck the things that have warranties will never break and the things that don't will break. And if you buy the warranty every time it is offered you will loose money.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 19, 2015)

I've learned that with some things you buy extended warranties; major appliances and home electronics are among them. I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 (basic model, no window) for almost 3 years now and haven't had any problems with it I didn't cause.

I bought my smoker off Amazon and didn't go for the canopy extended warranty. You need to consider how often you'll be using your smoker within the first 90 days to determine if you might see a problem with the MES in that time. Sometimes electronic or electrical components appear to wait for the manufacturer's warranty to end before they crap out. Just a matter of what your personal comfort level is.

$30 is cheap insurance for peace of mind.


----------



## red dog (Jan 19, 2015)

I have had my MES 40 gen1 I got from Amazon for 4 years and no problems. I don't know about their extended warranty on that product but I would read the fine print before purchasing it. A lot of those warranties come with so many restrictions that it is almost impossible to cash in on them. For instance if you have to ship it to the repair center to get it fixed it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Their are people on here who have had problems with their MES out of warranty and contacted MES and they sent them new parts for free.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Jan 19, 2015)

All warrantys make money for those selling them, I only get extended warranties on open box type deals and make them include it in the"sales" price.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 19, 2015)

Check the warranty. I have found that an extended waranty usually means an in-house swap if something goes wrong. In which case 30.00 is cheap IMHO.

I always buy extended waranties. I have two Craftsman lawnmowers that are 7 years old still covered and I have never so much as changed the oil.

It doesn't take but one time to apprceiate the extended waranties. Weigh your options, agony of a broken smoker, the excitment of a meal at Golden Corral.


----------



## parrot-head (Jan 21, 2015)

I usually don't buy warranties but I recently did buy a Canopy warranty on a vacuum sealer from Amazon.  It was only 4 bucks for 3 years so I figured what the hell.  I've read how some of

those sealers can be finicky.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

30 something years ago I sold appliances on commission. I made more on the extended warranty than I did on the appliance. 

You are betting it will fail. They are betting it will work.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

